# Solved: How to reprogram the P button on an ACER ASPIRE 7736 Laptop



## Schultz1966 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello, I have a small problem with my ACER ASPIRE 7736 Laptop. Does anyone have any ideas on how to re-task the "P button" in the upper right corner of the latop. It's an annoying little problem that I have searched the user manual, the entire control panel & the ACER website for an answer to, but so far no joy. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want to re task it to onen my Firefox browser. It currently opens the Internet Explorer that I do not use.

Thank you in advace
Schultz1966


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So what happens when you need to type the letter P in a document? You can certainly remap keys but I have never heard of anyone wanting to remap a letter to do an open function. 

Instead what you should probably do is create a shortcut on the desktop then set the properties of the shortcut to a Ctrl Key combination.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I see now. It is done from the Launch Manager.
http://digitalchunk.com/download-acer-aspire-5738-launch-manager-for-windows-7.htm


----------



## Schultz1966 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh! OK, new problem. I went into the start menu and scrolled down to the Launch Manager folder. I right clicked to open it, then right clicked on the Launch Manager Icon. Nothing happened. I've left clicked and clicked open and no joy. I even left clicked and Clicked Run as Administaror. No joy. I also tried Open File Location and tried to open it from there. Still no joy. I have Windows 7, does that make any difference? Any help would be a great help.

Thanks
Schults1966


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't know. Never used Launch Manager. From what I read in that article it should run on Windows 7. Maybe try uninstalling it and reinstalling.


----------



## Schultz1966 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello, In my previous inquirery I was looking for a way to re-task the "P" or programable key on my ACER ASPIRE 7736-6936 laptop. Squashman responded and provided a link to an ACER driver download site. Many thanks to Squashman for that. Sqaushman also suggested uninstalling and reinstalling the launch manager might correct the problem, but, as he has never used launch manager, he figured buy what he has read that should fix it. Problem is, I've uninstalled the launch manager but it won't reinstall. To quote the Packled's in Star Tek Next Gen. "Can you make us go?" Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Schults1966


----------



## Schultz1966 (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, I figured it out and re-tasked the "P" programable key to open Mozilla. Sweet!!! Thanks Squashman for the help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

How did you solve your problem?


----------



## momommius (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Squashman, I'm not the person who originally asked for help on this, but I noticed that they never replied back to how their problem was solved with your help. Thought I'd submit since I was in the same boat, and used your advice to fix the problem. 
I switched browsers from IE to Firefox and wanted to re-program the "P" customizable button on my Aspire 7736Z. I looked all over, went to the Acer support site, and even called Acer (who wanted to charge me for the info.-Grr) Anyway, I started searching on the internet and found your thread.
All you have to do is go to the Windows start and search for "Launch Manager", pull up that program, and then select whatever program you want to use for the customizable "P" button. In my case I had to select "other", and choose the Firefox program listed on my desktop.
Since Acer gives no answers on how to do this, I figured I'd post and maybe help someone else out.
Thanks for this site!


----------



## Whiterabbit66 (May 5, 2010)

momommius - thanx for the info. i misseplled the initial programming of the P key and searched for a day to find how to reprogram it. your explanation worked perfect. the other thing i have searched for a the user's manaul for the 7736z aspire. anyone have an ideal where to find it for free?


----------



## momommius (Apr 16, 2010)

In reply to White Rabbit; you can go to the Start Menu, type in a search for "User Guide". Acer has put the quick start guide as well as the regular user manual in the computer as an Adobe document. Hope that helps.


----------

